# First Upper Peninsula trip with the fam



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

The family and I are doing a two week trip acrossed the UP the second week of June. We will be staying at Tahquamenon Falls for a few days, eventually making our way to the Porcupine Mtn. area. 

I'm hoping for some general info about the areas I mentioned.
I have some ideas on where we can catch a few brookies, but I'm looking for easy access spots with maybe a trail for walking, I may end up having both boys and my wife along for the ride.

Thanks in advance, as always PM's are welcomed.


----------



## dogfish17 (May 18, 2012)

I have caught trout in between the falls along the trail. It's a long hike bring snacks, plenty of water, and bug spray. It's quite an amazing place, my girlfriend and I planned staying a couple days and then going west. We ended up staying all week there. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

x2 on the bug spray.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Lower Falls area is good for Pike Walleye and Muskie too


----------



## maurob (May 3, 2013)

The west side of the Porkies can be good if you hit it at the right time. It is a short walk down a easy trail to the river. If they are not hitting, the views along the trail south is worth the drive.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

I believe they just stocked the middle stretch with browns last week.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the information. We leave next Monday and come home on the 24th. I'll post a repot of the trip when we get back.

Thanks again,


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

optimax115 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the information. We leave next Monday and come home on the 24th. I'll post a repot of the trip when we get back.
> 
> Thanks again,


Let us know for sure how it goes!


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

BUG SPRAY!!

June is the worst month!


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Bait shop at 77 and 28 in Seney has always helped me with info locating brook trout around their area.If you are over that way I would take a drive thru the Seney National Wildlife Refuge.Usually are a lot of swans,ducks,geese,an eagle or osprey or two.Enjoy your trip.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

.44 said:


> Bait shop at 77 and 28 in Seney has always helped me with info locating brook trout around their area.If you are over that way I would take a drive thru the Seney National Wildlife Refuge.Usually are a lot of swans,ducks,geese,an eagle or osprey or two.Enjoy your trip.


One place I used to fish is float the river north of there to the park and have had really good success. Great float trip with lots of wildlife , have seen quite a few bears in the area to and my dad got his biggest brown of his life from there on his wall now I believe 16" nothing huge to you guys up there but biggest for us. Love that area it's been pry 14 yrs since I've been can't wait to finially get back in a couple wks


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

I finally have enough service to post a quick update. 

Tahq. Falls was nice. Hiked some and caught some nice brookies on a little creek we found. Nothing in the Tahq. R.

We got into the porkies yesterday afternoon and its some beautiful country. We took a short drive in the rain to the Lake of the Clouds overlook, awesome!!!
On the way back we saw a bear on the side of 107. Big head, small looking ears and short looking legs. My first bear sighting, looked big to me.

We're staying until Sat. Still doing some recon on fishable streams up here.

Pics to follow upon our return.


----------

